# The Obligatory Anime Thread



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2008)

Right, post which shows you watch and suggest new ones.

I watch:

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Lucky * Star
Azumanga Daioh
Fullmetal Alchemist
Slayers
Lupin III
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo(a pain to remember)

More once I finish scanning through my collection.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

that list needs more _Pani Poni Dash_, _Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_, _Slayers_, and uh whatever I forgot >:|  Heard _Hare Guu_ is good but I've never watched it.

out of what's already listed, I watched FMA; out of what I didn't list, I frequently watch _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ but the anime is full of fail you have _no idea_


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2008)

surskitty said:


> that list needs more _Pani Poni Dash_, _Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_, _Slayers_, and uh whatever I forgot >:|  Heard _Hare Guu_ is good but I've never watched it.
> 
> out of what's already listed, I watched FMA; out of what I didn't list, I frequently watch _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ but the anime is full of fail you have _no idea_


Ah, thanks for reminding me.

Though _Hitman Reborn!_'s not that bad.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

No, the manga isn't that bad.

The anime _is_ that bad.  gowadera :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2008)

surskitty said:


> No, the manga isn't that bad.
> 
> The anime _is_ that bad.  gowadera :(


Ah, right.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually, I'm quite fond of the manga and feel that pretty much everyone should read it!  Buuuut... the anime sucks.  A lot.  KHR is not Bleach or Naruto or Inuyasha: it should not have eight-episode-long fight scenes.  Especially not when said fight is supposed to take a bit over half an hour.  @_@


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 9, 2008)

I tend to read mangas over watching animes, but of the series I've seen, I like:

Azumanga Daioh
Noir
Madlax
R.O.D the OAV
R.O.D. The TV (two very different things, both awesome)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
CHOBITS
Fruits Basket
The Studio Ghibli movies

More when I remember them.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 9, 2008)

Classic Pokemon
Slayers
Strike Witches (pity it's ending soon)
Most any magical girl series (so I can study transformation scenes)


----------



## Valor (Sep 9, 2008)

Haven't watched anime in a while, but...

- Trigun
- Cowboy Bebop
- Big O although the second season... Ehh...
- Samurai Champloo
- G Gundam (I'll admit that I prefer subs since the dub actually ruined the storyline, despite some excellent voice acting.)
- Cardcaptor Sakura. Shut up.
- Full Metal Alchemist
- FLCL
- Paranoia Agent
- Devil May Cry


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 9, 2008)

M.. Let me see...

Chrono Crusade
D.N.Angel
Immortal Rain Alright, there isn't one, but ther should be.
FMA
Most of the Studio Ghlibi collection

...off of the top of my head.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 9, 2008)

Digimon Adventure Zero Two (Japanese 2nd season w/English subtitles)

that's about it!


----------



## Flora (Sep 9, 2008)

There's pretty much only one I watch; Shugo Chara! ^^


----------



## spaekle (Sep 9, 2008)

Lessee.

Death Note
Digimon (Tamers yes)
DN Angel (manga's amazing; anime faiiiiils) 
Fullmetal Alchemist
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 
Marchen Awakens Romance (MÄR)
Paranoia Agent
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo
Yu Yu Hakusho

I've been watching Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, sorta getting into it. I've been kinda looking for a new one to get addicted to lately.

I love Shonen anime but to be honest I usually find myself skipping fight episodes and just looking up what happened. Especially if they're multiple episodes long. I might actually watch it if it's a character I like, but the episodes in themselves are usually pretty boring. And it feels kind of weird to say I like shonen anime but not long-ass boring fights. :|


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I love Shonen anime but to be honest I usually find myself skipping fight episodes and just looking up what happened. Especially if they're multiple episodes long. I might actually watch it if it's a character I like, but the episodes in themselves are usually pretty boring. And it feels kind of weird to say I like shonen anime but not long-ass boring fights. :|


That would be part of why I don't like the KHR anime.  :(

o right Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann is good yes


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 10, 2008)

> The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


This. I love this. Not to mention I learned the whole ending dance. ^^


----------



## Renteura (Sep 10, 2008)

Death Note
FMA


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm... *pulls out list*


I've watched...

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Teh awesomesauce. Can't wait for second season. 
Lucky * Star. Also teh awesomesauce. And yay for Apollo Justice and FMA cameos! 
Some of Azumanga Daioh. :D
Fullmetal Alchemist. Because I can. To be frank, I prefer the manga, but mostly because the anime ending sucks. 
Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei. More awesomesauce. 
Shakugan no Shana. I thought it was pretty good, and I hope they make a third season~
Some of Mushishi. It's really great. Like, really, really, great. 
Some of D. Gray-man. Because I'm too lazy to read the manga. But then I can't find streams anymore, so I sorta stopped. But it's quite good.

And, uh, I can't remember. 

Currently watching: 

Kino no Tabi, also known as Kino's Journey or Kino's Travels. Again. THIS IS A MUST WATCH. I'm also reading the light novels, which is also totally awesome. Talking motorcycle, anyone?
Evangelion. Because it's awesomely twisted and contains aliens _and_ giant robots. 

Currently trying to watch:

Code Geass R2. Just to figure out what happens. But I'm too busy with Evangelion and Kino no Tabi to bother to watch it... Pretty interesting.
Mushishi. WHY CAN'T I FIND IT OH WHY... T-T I watched some of it, and it was totally awesome. Then I can't find streams anymore... 

And then there's always this pile of manga I'm planning on reading but never got around to it because I'm lazy.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 10, 2008)

IcySapphire said:


> Strike Witches (pity it's ending soon)


I love Strike Witches, but it doesn't really seem like a sustainable series. :P

Everybody has mentioned all the stuff I would consider my favorites, including Lucky Star, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (yay new season), Lupin III, Fullmetal Alchemist (but of course the manga is better), Shakugan no Shana (second season kind of drops off, though...), FLCL, Cowboy Bebop, Azumanga Daioh, Chobits (although the anime could've been better)...

Stuff not mentioned yet that I recommend:
- Excel Saga
- Galaxy Angel
- Shuffle!, lacking when it comes to the drama, but it's funny when it's funny.
- Mnemosyne, very violent, full of sex, intriguing storyline.
- Elfen Lied, gory, bloody, violent, rather good story.
- Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo, something I watched recently, it's a really good movie.
- Grave of the Fireflies, hits really close to home, too close for some, but if you can handle it, I can suggest this.
- Black Lagoon, this is extremely badass, and the dub is actually good, seeing as how the characters are actually speaking English most of the time anyway.
- Aria, everyone needs to watch this, though the manga is a tiny bit better. Simply beautiful.

Series I am watching:
- Strike Witches, it's rather lovely once you get past the ridiculous (if not awesome) fanservice.
- Hidamari Sketch x365, the sequel to Hidamari Sketch. If you liked Azumanga Daioh, Lucky Star, and/or Sketchbook, you might like this.
- Special A, a decent romantic comedy.
- Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu, otaku anime, romantic comedy.
- Itazura na Kiss, a romantic comedy, and hilarious at times, but the plotline is really good, although the latter quarter of the series is kind of iffy, since the main storyline sort of ends.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha, I told you I'd forget loads. 

Seconding these:



Valor said:


> - Cowboy Bebop
> - Samurai Champloo
> - FLCL
> - Paranoia Agent





Crazy Linoone said:


> The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.
> Mushishi
> Evangelion.





link008 said:


> - Excel Saga
> - Elfen Lied
> - Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo
> - Grave of the Fireflies


Damn, my memory fails X3


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2008)

*Digs out list* |D


Black Cat
D.Gray-man
Fullmetal Alchemist
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Ouran High School Host Club
Soul Eater
Mushishi
Rozen Maiden
Pokémon Special
Sayanara Zetsubou Sensei
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Potemayo
Bottle Fairy
Loveless
Zombie Loan
Nightmare Inspector
MAR

... There's undoubtedly more, but I'll add them in later. XD;


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 13, 2008)

Um, let's see.
-Lucky Star
-Death Note
-Azumanga Daioh
-.hack//sign
-Elfen Lied
-Haruhi
-Chobits

:D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 15, 2008)

Good God, I _love_ anime. I watch the following. 
Key:

Bold: Epic
Bold+Italic: Uber-epic
Bold+Italic+Underline: EPIC EPIC EPIC with a side of UBER and a dash of UBEREPIC

_*Cardcaptor Sakura*_
*Naruto*
*Naruto Shippuden*
Yu Yu Hakusho
*Chibi Maruko-chan*
*Pokemon*
*Digimon (season 3 only)*
*Slam Dunk*
*Ginban Kaleidoscope*
*The Law of Ueki*
Dragon Ball (not Z or GT, those sucked in my opinion)
*Blood+*
Jigoku Shoujo
*Fushigi Yugi*
*Keroro Gunsou*
*Death Note*
Ouran High School Host Club
*Magikano*
Yakitate!! Japan
*Tsubasa Chronicles*
Sailor Moon (don't ask)
*Azumanga Daioh*
*Captain Tsubasa*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, I never though anyone else watched Slam Dunk.


----------



## Flora (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, yes, I'm now watching Code Geass.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 16, 2008)

SPOILERS: someone loses an eye.

I haven't actually watched any of Code Geass and know jack about it but it's CLAMP.  I AM SURE I AM RIGHT


----------



## spaekle (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, someone!

Is Code Geass really worth watching? I saw like the first episode and then kinda stopped because I liked Gurren Lagann better. :V


----------



## surskitty (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know if it is or isn't, but I heard it's good.  Dislike the art, though!

Go watch Slayers: it's shounen, highly entertaining, typically low on episodes consisting entirely of fighting, funny, and randomly uncancelled after ten years.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 16, 2008)

Right, is Bleach any good?

I've seen Episode 1 but it kinda seems like the anime with fight scenes lasting 5 episodes.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2008)

Dunno about the anime, but the manga's decent. 
Goes on forvever, but has some really cool characters and the artist has the best fashion sense _ever._


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 18, 2008)

Just finished watching FLCL. And there's only one word to describe it: EPIC. The music is epic, the animation is awesome, the characters are lovable... And the crazy insane randomness made this one of the best anime I've ever watched. It's epic. 

Go watch it. Now. 

Now I'm planning to watch Mushishi, Ghost in the Shell, Serial Experiments Lain, and Monster. Geez, I think I'm into twisted stuff right now... 

About Bleach... I heard that the anime sucks, but the manga's good. I only read a bit of manga and never watched the anime, so I can't really comment anymore... 



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Is Code Geass really worth watching?


Hmmm... I guess it depends on what you like. I think it's pretty good, but it's not in my top-favorite list of all time because of excess hand gestures, GAH DARN YOU [insert character here]s, and "hey lol my friend was just making fun of this I see what he meant now"s. Just watch a few episodes, and if you think it sucks, then don't watch it anymore. That's what I do with new anime. 

And I just remembered that I forgot to put Magical Lyrical Nanoha on the list. And, uh... Don't ask.


----------



## Valor (Sep 18, 2008)

Started watching Tales of Eternia: The Animation. I'd rather watch this before I get into Symphonia's anime. So far, it's pretty decent considering the preservation of Tales elements (Artes, Craymels, etc.). I should also look into the Phantasia anime, although I'd rather go for the dub.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Currently watching:
-AiR TV
-Tsubasa (though I'm reading more of the manga, but meh.)
-Pocket Monsters Diamond and Pearl (and the dub sometimes)

Really need to watch even though I know what happens:
-Full Moon
-Elfien Leid
-Furits Basket
-Ouran High Host Club
-Princess Tutu (better than it sounds, BTW)

Really need to watch:
-Full Metal (I need moviation for some reason...)

What do you mean I watch too much Shojo?


----------



## kipperzzipperz (Sep 18, 2008)

I gotta love Death Note (Light makes some pretty funny faces...) But lately I've been watching Tokyo Mew Mew and Higurashi no naku koro ni. Higurashi's a good mystery/violence one....


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2008)

Right, I've finished FMA.

Can anyone suggest anime with random humor and good dubs?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 20, 2008)

Random humor....? 

FLCL, or Furi Kuri or Fooly Cooly or what ever you call it. 

Does hitting people and giant robots with guitars while riding on a yellow Vespa scooter random enough for you? 

Meanwhile.... I just realized that I forgot to put Ouran High School Host Club on my list. That's pretty good random humor, too, but I'm not sure about the dub, since I watched the subbed version. 

Currently watching: 
- Evangelion
- Gurren Lagann because it's by the same company as Evagelion and FLCL and it's 9th on the Anime News Network list. I don't like the art style though.... 
- Mushishi (YES I FOUND SOME SUBBED EPISODES WHOOT)

And that's about it.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 20, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> - Gurren Lagann because it's by the same company as Evagelion and FLCL and it's 9th on the Anime News Network list. I don't like the art style though....


Aww, you don't like it? I really like the art, especially the eyecatches. One of the reasons I got mad at the dub was they took the eyecatches out. >:O


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 21, 2008)

rock-ground said:
			
		

> *Digimon (season 3 only)*


Someone else who actually liked this season the most!


rock-ground said:


> *The Law of Ueki*


Someone else who liked this show!


rock-ground said:


> *Magikano*


What did you see in this anime? It was funny, but didn't seem to really earn my laughter. An average series, if anything.

Finished since last list:
- Hidamari Sketch x365, twas good.

Still Going: Everything else.

Newly Started:
- Soul Eater, finally got around to this. I am mainly hoping it'll hold my interest through the whole series, as 51+ episodes is always a hard sell for me.
- Zettai Karen Children, do you like... loli superheroes? ridiculous villains? episodicness? Aya Hirano? Ryoko Shiraishi? Check this out. Maybe I should've watched Soul Eater before this instead of afterward, because this managed to overshadow Soul Eater a bit, which can always be a problem if I start more than 1 series at a time.

Stuff I recommend:
- School Days, if you like romance and tragedies together, watch! Be mindful, though, the main man seems to be either loved or hated by folks I see on the internet and such.
- Shakugan no Shana, it's rather good, though the romance side-story sort of detracts from the main plotline a lot. The first season was good, the second season is also good, but drags on in the middle.
- Onegai (Please) Teacher, I adore this anime. It's a very lovely romance story.
- Onegai Twins, the more comedic spin-off of the above. I liked Onegai Teacher better, but this passes with flying colors.


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolf's Rain is decent, though sad. Try to avoid the recaps right in the middle of the anime though - I skipped right through them when I watched it on Youtube.

Currently watching the Deltora adaptation, but I can't find Episode 3 at all. ><


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 30, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Aww, you don't like it? I really like the art, especially the eyecatches. One of the reasons I got mad at the dub was they took the eyecatches out. >:O


I watched a few more episodes just now. I like the style now~ I don't know how my brain works. I guess it needed some time to get used to it. And yes, the eyecatches are awesome.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh yes. .hack//Roots hasn't been mentioned yet. It's rather good. Maybe not as deep as SIGN, but it works out. Although .hack Conglomerate tends to be more coherent in terms of plot, so don't be surprised if you feel like you're really missing something by the end if you haven't played .hack//G.U.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 2, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Just finished watching FLCL. And there's only one word to describe it: EPIC. *The music is epic*, the animation is awesome, the characters are lovable... And the crazy insane randomness made this one of the best anime I've ever watched. It's epic.
> 
> Go watch it. Now.


The Pillows are one of the best bands in the history of ever. They're insane and utterly brilliant <3


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Death Note*
Code Geass*
Moonphase
Bleach*
Haré Guu*
Black Cat
Mushi Shi

*=I higly reccomend it.=3

Death Note ftw! Because Light is frickin' smexy

Code Geass, too! BEWARE THE SLIGHT ANGIST AND SMEXY ZERO

Haré Guu is frikin' funny!XD


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> The Pillows are one of the best bands in the history of ever. They're insane and utterly brilliant <3


Can't agree with you more there. 

And I just realized that there's more anime that I forgot to put on my list: Shigofumi. I thought that it was pretty good, but the strange music bothers me too much. And the staff is freakishly annoying. I only watched 4 episodes though, so no other comments.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 3, 2008)

I watch/watched


Bleach
Pokémon
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note(recently started watching)
Blood+
Jigoku Shoujo
Full Moon wo Sagashite
Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne
Digimon Adventure/Digimon Tamers
InuYasha
Sailor Moon
Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z/Dragon Ball GT.

I want to watch more series, though.


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of these I've never seen, that you people have mentioned. I've only got:

-*InuYasha*- Cool fighting stuff. And dog ears. Cute dog ears.
-*Pocket Monsters D&P*- It has Ash!!! Plus, it's better than the dub. I'll watch the dub sometimes, though.
-*Sonic X*- Me like! It's funny, and people have additudes like crazy. Mainly Amy and Knuckles.
-*Tokyo Mew Mew-* I just like it. That's all.

I need to stop being so lazy and watch Sailor Moon already. it's been on my shoulder a long time. So prepare to see it. I'm also free- VERY free- to suggestions!!!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 7, 2008)

I started watching Iriya No Sora - UFO No Natsu and Zoku Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei. 

Iriya No Sora - UFO No Natsu is quite interesting. The opening song and ending songs are great, and the art isn't bad either. I only watched two episodes, so I can't say anything about the plot... But the characters are pretty love-able.

And Zoku Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei is _brilliant_. The second episode was... Wow. That's all. And the anime is still quite good. I recommend it to anyone who likes random humor. And the ending pictures... Well, the style was disturbing. But I think I'm in love with it now. 

And that's it on Linoone's Current Anime Uptades. Until next time~


----------

